# Smoking a Ghost



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

So, according to Cigar Aficionado, Pete Johnson's newest project, El Triunfador, doesn't exist.

Here's the blurb->

_"Ever smoke a cigar that doesn't exist? According to Pete Johnson, owner of Havana Cellars and the Tatuaje cigar brand, his newest project, El Triunfador, does not exist. It's not on any price sheets, it's not on his Web site, and you're really not supposed to know about it. If it does exist. it's available by appointment only.

"This is a ghost cigar," said Johnson. "You can maybe get it if you ask, but I don't really talk about El Triunfador. It might be out there circulating-the story and the cigar."_

Boy those ghosts are tasty...


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Thats a dam fine looking ghost!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

good looking ghost!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

very nice tony... can we get a review on that bad boy??


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I wouldn't mind trying one of these "GHOST"--Hook a brother up!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice looking ghost!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

looks good


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

sweet got 15 headed my way. i cant wait.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Is there a ghost of a chance of finding those??


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Mighty nice looking ghost - very jealous!


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

I want a spooky smoke


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Your hookups are very nice Tony


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Would be nice to have one on Halloween


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

How did you get it?? Have you involved the Ghost busterds with this?? :biggrin:


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

Very cool bro, I have a few boxes coming this week hopefully.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

I would call my ghost Casper.Good looking smoke


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Gotta love the ghosts!!! Thx for sharing!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

tobacmon said:


> I wouldn't mind trying one of these "GHOST"--Hook a brother up!


:helloooo:

I know that's right!


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Dude where the heck did you get that....sweet hookup.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice stuff... was it good?


----------



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

I got mine at New Havana. They carry almost everything Pete Johnson makes. Drac from SmokeSignals says he's getting some in shortly.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

IF anyone knows how to get ahold of one, please PM me :leph:


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

ctiicda said:


> sweet got 15 headed my way. i cant wait.


Charles, you're going to have a haunted house bigger than Disney Lands.:arghhhh:


----------



## vstarvince-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> sweet got 15 headed my way. i cant wait.


ummm... howd you get a hold of em... save me one


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh the mystery deepens. I can't get half the stuff you guys get and now this!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

I want a ghost!! Halloween is coming up!!


----------



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

luckyfitz13 said:


> IF anyone knows how to get ahold of one, please PM me :leph:


I got two 5'ers from New Havana.

http://www.newhavanacigars.com/category_s/56.htm


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

smokinj said:


> I want a ghost!! Halloween is coming up!!


Trick or Treat! :wazzapp:


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Tony,

How was it?


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

oooooooo.... really scary!


well... it seemed like it was scary.... really....


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Managed to get my hands on a few of these. Great smoke!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Brother Mike from LeafandAle has them to!! 

http://www.leafandale.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=21_259


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

amateurke said:


> Brother Mike from LeafandAle has them to!!
> 
> http://www.leafandale.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=21_259


Ssshhhh Toni :lol:


----------

